# HOw to fast forward in sony vegas pro 12?



## iseeu1001 (May 15, 2012)

So how do I fast forward only the parts I want and not the whole video?


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

You can drag the scrubber bar at the top of the timeline to where you want to look at then press play to play through those parts


----------



## iseeu1001 (May 15, 2012)

zuluclayman said:


> You can drag the scrubber bar at the top of the timeline to where you want to look at then press play to play through those parts


I don't get what your saying what's a scrubber bar? I want to fast forward certain parts not fast forward the whole video.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Do you want to speed up some parts of your video and leave the rest at the normal speed and then save the completed edit, or do you want to move forward to a different part of the video while playing it back?


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

oops sorry - I probably misunderstood - koala's post probably is what you want to do? - speed certain sections of a clip up and leave the rest as normal?
If this is the case you need to split the clip into sections - cut it where you want to speed the clip up and again where you want it to go back to normal speed.
To speed (or slow) a clip once cut, drag the end handles of the clip along the timeline further (to the right) to slow it down or drag it to the left to speed it up - in effect what you are doing is changing the duration of the content of the clip.
There are any number of video tutorials on Youtube


----------



## iseeu1001 (May 15, 2012)

zuluclayman said:


> oops sorry - I probably misunderstood - koala's post probably is what you want to do? - speed certain sections of a clip up and leave the rest as normal?
> If this is the case you need to split the clip into sections - cut it where you want to speed the clip up and again where you want it to go back to normal speed.
> To speed (or slow) a clip once cut, drag the end handles of the clip along the timeline further (to the right) to slow it down or drag it to the left to speed it up - in effect what you are doing is changing the duration of the content of the clip.
> There are any number of video tutorials on Youtube


Oh yes I got it split the part I want. Can you guys tell me how to zoom in and out of videos slowly on certain parts of the video?


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

To zoom in you will need to learn about keyframing - this will allow you to apply an effect and determine how and when it takes effect - or in this case, change the scale & position of the video clip at certain points.
Be aware that as you zoom in you are going to lose sharpness of detail and if zooming to above 125-150% pixellation may begin to appear.
Again there are many Youtube video tutorials as well as many text tutorials out there to help with this - for the purposes of a forum post these procedures are too long and involved. Let Google be your friend :smile:


----------

